# My story and how I solve DR



## random (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi all

First of all, I'm not a native English speaker so please excuse me for grammar mistakes...

I am a 26 yo guy and I have heavy DR / DP about 4 - 5 times a year. There is a lighter form which seemd to be around all the time, but it doesn't really bother me that much. I have an active social life and business and work are going quite well for me.

The chronic DR / DP makes me a bit more indifferent. I don't mind doing dangerous or unhealthy activities. Somehow maybe it makes my life a bit more interesting. However, the heavy DP / DR I experience a few times per year is terrible. I hate it and I do everything I can to avoid it.

Moments it kicks in:

- After a bad night sleep.
- After a big drinking night. However, if it was a REALLY big drinking night wich a big hang over the next day, the hang over takes all my attention so then it's not too bad. Might also be related to a lot of cigarette smoking.
- When walking from a cold environment (f.e. airconditioned building) to a hot environment (f.e. outside on a hot summer day) or the other way around.
- When thinking too much about who I am / what I am / etc.\
- When attempting to quit smoking cigarettes, it kicks in after about 2 - 3 days.

I don't and I never will do harddrugs. Too scared it will bring me into a chronic state of HEAVY DP / DR.
Probably soft drugs (marihuana) don't really help it eiter. I only use it a few times per year.

I experience all the symptons as described elsewhere. However, the only sympton I don't recognise is the one where your body feels bigger / smaller etc.

Another thing that bugs me is that when in such a state, I am still able to do simple stuff. For example: walking, driving. More complicated stuff (taking over another car while driving or expecially TALKING with people) seem to be very hard or impossible while in heavy DP / DR.

I found some ways to solve it for myself, most of them which are completely opposite of what I've read here:

- The thing that works best is to go online and read a lot about DP / DR. Even if I've read the article 10 times before, reading about it seems to solve it quickly and efficiently. Maybe it helpt with accepting.
- Isolate myself for 1 - 2 hours. Wachting some simple television shows like The Simpsons.
- Smoking more cigarettes.
- Drinking alcohol.

The key seems to be for accept it and forget about it. It will bring me back in my 'default' state of light DP / DR.

I find it very hard to talk about it with people. My ex girlfriend freaked out when I told her about it and it dameged the relationship. I try to hide it as long as possible when in a new relationship, but it doesn't always seem to help.

I'm wondering how much you guys recognise from my story.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey random, welcome to the forum!

I COMPLETELY agree about coming on here helps DP/DR. Coming on the computer anyway helped for me, but reading about DP/DR? Even better. I have really noticed my DP fade away since coming on here and reading about it, especially responding to posts about it. When helping others, you obviously have to be positive, and when you're thinking about what you're going to say, you are thinking those positive thoughts and your mind is hearing them. It's like unconsciously, they sink in to you too. That's what I think anyway!

I don't smoke or drink so I don't know the benefits, and I wouldn't start them just to try xD But I suppose each to their own, of course!

I'm sorry to hear about your girlfriend's reaction. I know it's hard to feel like nobody "normal" understands your DP. The truth is, they most likely don't! But, at least you have this forum, so keep on posting and reading, kay?


----------



## random (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Beth,

Thank you for your reply!

Do you (or anyone else) have any idea how this process works? Somehow, thinking about it can activate it, but reading about it helps to make it fade away. It's confusing. But it seems to work.

I think about printing an article about DP / DR to keep it with me all the time. So I can read it whenever I have a heavy DP / DR experience. Or save one as PDF on my phone so I have it with me all the time.

The first time I read about it (I finally googled the right words) I was so relieved. Just to see that I was not the only one.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

random said:


> Hi Beth,
> 
> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> ...


I think what happens when you read about DP/DR is that it lessens your anxiety because it gives you reassurance about what you're experiencing.


----------



## emc (Mar 21, 2012)

random said:


> Hi Beth,
> 
> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> ...


That is the best idea ever! I just discovered today that this is exactly what has been making me feel like a crazy person. I thought I just had bad anxiety or even a slight form of schizophrenia but depersonalization fits my symptoms to a t !! I am so so so greatful to have found everyones posts and have been reading them for about an hour now with almost zero anxiety about it!!! Its crazy how much this has helped me already! I do not want to stop reading so I was very excited to see your post about keeping some print outs in my purse or something!

Thank you so much!! I know how scary this thing is but we can beat it!!! just have confidence that these really are only symptoms! and that there is NO real danger!!

goodluck everyone!! I am so happy and relieved right now =] and I plan to try to feel this way more often!!


----------

